# 500 Sportsman



## raycat (Dec 17, 2009)

looking to buy a 500 Polaris Sportsman. I am not looking to be the next big time snow removal guru, but would like to pick up some cash this winter to offset the price of a new toy. In my blade purchase could you guys please help me make a good choice. I understand from what I have read on here that I want to be able to change pivot angle without getting off machine, which sounds good to me. Can you pleas give me your favorite blade brand and mod., and confirm the size blade. Any other help in my setup would be great. The ATV will only be used for fun rides, after the snows go.:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Sir Roy (Oct 23, 2003)

I got an '08 500 Sportsman HO and love it!:redbounce I got the 54" plow and Glacier "1" mount when I bought it. (manual swivel) I took off the steel cable from the winch and put on a short length of 1/4" Blue Steel rope for plowing. Haven't made much money with it yet, but it sure is funner than a shovel.


----------



## raycat (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help, that is exactly the machine I am looking at, it is a new 08 still in stock.If you don't mind, can you share with me about what I should have to pay for the Sportsman, and the price of your blade would be a great help. Thanks Ray:bluebounc


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

raycat i have a '09 that i bought in late 'o8 have a 60" glacier II on it and I plow a ton with it. Do a search on my stuff and theres pic. IT's 500HO


----------



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I bought a 2008 sportsman 500 HO right before December 31st of 2007. I got the plow and the quad out the door for $6000. If you can get that it's a good deal. Since it's a year later it may be cheaper. I talked to a lot of dealers at that time and they couldn't touch that price.


----------



## phdfishhead (Nov 18, 2009)

*sportsman*

Me - 08 sportsman 800 EFI with 60 in glacier II plow (V style) and mount, manual rotation, heavy duty springs, and 3500 lb winch with amsteel rope. Brand new, out the door in Oct 2009 for only a couple hundred more than what other's have quoted for a 500...keep your eyes open...dealers want old stock off the floor.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

for the Power angle blade from the Seat Warn has a system. called Power Pivot ACL Greg has this set up on his machine.

http://www.warn.com/atv/plows/systems.shtml

the Swisher ATV system has a rope you can pull to release the blade and then you drive to get it the way you want let go of the rope and it'll lock back in place.

http://www.swisherinc.com/snow_plow.asp

there's a 4 page theard ATV Plow with WIngs where it was hashed out using a Electric Actuator to due this also.

Cycle country web site say there V-force plows now can change Blade angles from the seat..
http://www.cyclecountry.com/atv-plows/item/v-force-plow/60-v-force-plow

Moose has a Hydraulic turn Kit as well on there web site.

My personal choice would be a 60" Moose blade with the Power turn kit.

http://www.mooseutilities.com/products.jsp?level1=972&product_group_id=10964

Polaris also has there own Plowing stuff but since I bleed Honda Red you have to go out to there site to look at the option's.

Sublime out.


----------

